

Specifying a PGP client that your grandmother could use - napoleond
http://davidnoel.ca/specifying-a-pgp-client-that-your-grandmother-could-use/

======
robotbikes
The key management and signing needs to be fluid so that people can use their
gpg on multiple boxes with minimal effort. I'm a big supporter of the idea of
crypto but it has never had enough critical mass amongst my peers to be
functional. This article does have some good insight into the problem. There
are a lot of seamless peer to peer encryption apps but none of them are
independent of a service provider in the way gpg could be and any good
solution should.

